

Ipad Air: Interesting read - sc90
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/169269-ipad-air-escaping-apples-reality-distortion-field

======
mcphage
> The new Kindle Fire HDX, for example, has a higher-resolution screen, more
> battery life, weighs less, and even costs less than the iPad Air.

The new iPad Mini has a higher PPI screen at the same resolution, the same
battery life, weighs less, and even costs less than the iPad Air. But... so
what? It's a different product, and there are all sorts of details that this
comparison leaves out, that justifies the existence of both. So too with the
Kindle HDX.

~~~
gte910h
And kindle android can't install many apps because it lacks Google Maps among
other things.

Amazon Android is not the same thing as Android

~~~
ktsmith
Amazon android is the main reason I don't like my Kindle Fire.

------
sidcool
This is a very good read, regardless of the author's distaste for Apple's RDF,
as he refers. This is like reading the other side of the story. That's on one
had.

On the other hand, it's like creating an RDF for Amazon's Kindle fire HD. From
one RDF to another.

~~~
manojlds
Did you read the whole article?

~~~
sidcool
I did. But I would like you to point out anything that I might have
misconstrued or missed totally. Feel free to correct me.

------
acqq
It's mentioned in the text but it's worth bringing to the attention: Kindle
has the smaller screen area, you'll miss that fact if you just look at the
number presented for the diagonal and not consider the different aspect
ratios.

~~~
haberdasher
Agreed. iPad Air has 20% more screen. I'm all for the pendulum swinging back,
but that's a number that should be used in all of the comparisons.

------
LfLxfxxLxfxx
It's a _misleading_ read unless you read it to the end. The author starts by
criticizing Apple for its aptitude for marketing over technology (rightly so)
but ends up claiming "how awesome Apple actually is".

